# .. labing-isa ang mali



## AskLang

Hi! again,

Could you please help me get an equivalent or a translation of the following tagalog
phrase expression in English?

*Sa sampung sinabi ng taong yan, labing-isa ang mali.*

Many thanks,
AskLang


----------



## niernier

AskLang said:


> *Sa sampung sinabi ng taong yan, labing-isa ang mali.*



In ten words he said, eleven are false.


With that statement, I think it is another way of saying that the person being talked about is a total liar from head to toe.


----------



## AskLang

Thanks niernier.


----------



## DotterKat

I have never heard that saying before, but I would translate it as:

*Of ten words he utters, eleven are erroneous.*

There is a distinction between "mali" meaning incorrect or erroneous and "kasinungalingan or kabulaanan" meaning a lie or a falsehood. Being "mali" (incorrect or erroneous) does not necessarily imply malice or intent which "kasinungalingan or kabulaanan" (a lie) obviously does.


----------



## niernier

If you may recall, there is a type of questioning during written exams which we call True or False questions. In Filipino that is by the name of Tama o Mali. 

I also agree that a person saying something which is incorrect, does not necessarily mean that the person is telling a lie. But come to think of it, *"Of the ten words he says, eleven are false/erroneous"* What conclusion can you make?


----------



## DotterKat

There is an oft-repeated line in political punditry "...is Mr. XX a liar, or is he just stupid?"

Reading the line *"Of ten words he utters, eleven are erroneous*,*"* one may get the impression that the person is just plain stupid and perhaps worthy of forbearance and patience.

On the other hand, a line like *"Of ten words he utters, eleven are lies," *plainly says that the person is willfully deceitful, untrustworthy and on whom one should not waste any time.


----------



## AskLang

Thanks to you both. It's really great help.


----------



## Cracker Jack

This is a hyperbole or exaggeration. The usual way of stating is making it appear as though almost there's almost 100 errors. But for your convenience, here it goes (literally) Of the ten words that man utters, eleven are erroneous.


----------

